# Symphonic "sounding" Chamber Strings by P.S.



## jaketanner (Aug 15, 2020)

ok...if this is going to be another legato only library I will be extremely disappointed. It has a very "old" sound to it based off these demos...not sure yet if I'll be into it, but sounds very promising. But it has to be a complete library this time. What do you think?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 15, 2020)

Based on the demos, I think it is legato only. But for me it is big advantage "special legato" and "nice sound" better than all ready articulation but average sounds. Performance Samples very observant to see that lack in the market.

Honestly I am waiting for the smaller size than Con Moto (like Spitfire Chamber Strings) , but on the contrary Performance Samples develops bigger size than Con Moto. So I will wait for another video Vista's walkthrough.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 15, 2020)

Daniel said:


> Based on the demos, I think it is legato only. But for me it is big advantage "special legato" and "nice sound" better than all ready articulation but average sounds. Performance Samples very observant to see that lack in the market.
> 
> Honestly I am waiting for the smaller size than Con Moto (like Spitfire Chamber Strings) , but on the contrary Performance Samples develops bigger size than Con Moto. So I will wait for another video Vista's walkthrough.


There is nothing wrong with Con Moto legato, so to make yet another legato seems redundant to me. I truly hope for something more.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 15, 2020)

I don't understand the "chamber" part of this thread title.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 15, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I don't understand the "chamber" part of this thread title.


It’s what it says on the PS site for the description. Not my words. Lol. I don’t get it either.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 15, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> It’s what it says on the PS site for the description. Not my words. Lol. I don’t get it either.


You're right. How strange and confusing.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 15, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> You're right. How strange and confusing.


Yup. Lol


----------



## Daniel (Aug 16, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> There is nothing wrong with Con Moto legato, so to make yet another legato seems redundant to me. I truly hope for something more.






Land of Missing Parts said:


> I don't understand the "chamber" part of this thread title.



All demos are in decca mic , maybe if switch to close mics, perhaps?


----------



## José Herring (Aug 16, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I don't understand the "chamber" part of this thread title.


Heavy vibrato small orchestral string section. I would guess about 6 or 7 violins.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 18, 2020)

First of all, I've been playing with this early violins patch heard in the demos and it's AMAZING!!!
I've never enjoyed playing with any patch from any sample library as much as this one.
The samples are extremely expressive and "alive", and just about any melody I played feels like the players meant to play exactly that. This kind of magical cohesion is such an important thing, especially when it comes to legato and the corresponding sustain samples.
Jasper always nailed that and even more so in this one!
It's also extremely expressive dynamically, 4 dyn layers from very soft to very intense and loud.

I'm not sure what's confusing about the "chamber" aspect. It's a small and thus chamber sized ensemble (not sure about the exact player count though) with a symphonic sound, due to the hall and recording + of course the fact that the examples only feature the decca mic.
Not really much more to say about that, it's pretty clear.
What's great about that is that you have the detail and definition of a smaller/chamber section and yet the lush and symphonic sound of a symphonic section. That way it will probably also more effectively cut through a dense mix with large scale orchestration and ensembles etc, while still blending in well due to the large symphonic sound.

I also have no understanding for the notion that it's dissapointing because it's legato only or that there is no need for another legato string ensemble.
The legato style is VERY different from Con Moto, I shouldn't have to mention this since it's obvious in the examples. Con Moto is focused on bow-change legato with it's more pointed and immediate nature while Vista is the opposite - very slurred, gliding and romantic.
It's also simply evolved and feels even more cohesive than the already great Con Moto.
Even though it's hard to compare due to the different style of the legato.
There are always ways to evolve what has been done before, which is always a reason to 'repeat yourself' .
Of course not everyone will appreciate the improvements since they are often in the realm of subtleties. But there is no need to get sour, just move on and wait for libraries that interest you...
Although you certainly should wait for more examples of the full and final thing!

This one simply is focused on legato and achieves something that no other library, including Con Moto has come very close to. I'm sure there are going to be many others who will hear and appreciate the special nature of this library too. For those that don't, again, there enough other libraries coming up, from Performance Samples and others.
Hasta La VISTA.  (no pun intended)


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 18, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> I'm not sure what's confusing about the "chamber" aspect. It's a small and thus chamber sized ensemble (not sure about the exact player count though) with a symphonic sound, due to the hall and recording + of course the fact that the examples only feature the decca mic.
> Not really much more to say about that, it's pretty clear.


Thanks, your explanation clears it up for me. 😎


----------



## ism (Aug 18, 2020)

Sounds absolutely gorgeous. Even more drippingly romantic that CSS. Beautiful.

I don't think I would buy a full that goes this far into the romantic at the moment ... but I wonder if it might be possible to just pick up a violin section and mix it in with other libraries (LSCS, SStS) for particularly romantic bursts? ... should anyone have thoughts on that, would love to hear them.


----------



## Batrawi (Aug 18, 2020)

Sounds good! the molto vib and the hall are not helping it at all though to sound like a chamber sized section... so the "chamber" labeling is a bit confusing and actually useless if the library's eventually intended to sound like a symphonic strings.... So it's like naming a library: Cinematic-sounding Studio Str...now waaait aaa miiinute🤔


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 18, 2020)

As much as I love my CM, I simply don’t want just another legato library. Having used CM quite a bit and wanting/wishing it had more articulations I can safely say for myself that I’ll pass on it. But sounds like it would be nice if you need legato only Strings.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 18, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> Sounds good! the molto vib and the hall are not helping it at all though to sound like a chamber sized section... so the "chamber" labeling is a bit confusing and actually useless if the library's eventually intended to sound like a symphonic strings.... So it's like naming a library: Cinematic-sounding Studio Str...now waaait aaa miiinute🤔


Where is the confusion coming from? A chamber sized symphonic sounding library. It's not meant to sound like a chamber section. Chamber doesn't refer to the sound but the *size* while symphonic refers to the *sound*. (EDIT: In the case of Vista, not generally speaking) Very straight forward.
The small size of the section gives it a lot of detail and you can hear the individual players more while it still sounds large and lush, so you get the best of both worlds.

Would 'modern 80's synthwave' also be confusing? Something can sound like 80's synthwave but still executed in a cutting edge modern manner. - Style: 80's. Sound: 2020
Just as straight forward as the concept of Vista. - Section Size: Chamber. Sound: Symphonic.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 18, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> Where is the confusion coming from?


The reason I was confused originally is because Jasper had mentioned doing a symphonic-sized (16-0-12-10-8) library in this thread. Fast forward a few months, and he's teasing a strings library that sounds like it could be that symphony-sized one, but the word "chamber" is also in the title. It's not the way I usually think of these things, so I was confused. But your explanation makes sense to me.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 18, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> The reason I was confused originally is because Jasper had mentioned doing a symphonic-sized (16-0-12-10-8) library in this thread. Fast forward a few months, and he's teasing a strings library that sounds like it could be that symphony-sized one, but the word "chamber" is also in the title. It's not the way I usually think of these things, so I was confused. But your explanation makes sense to me.


That makes me even less understanding, haha... he only said it "could be in the books at some point". 
And that was only 4-5 months ago!
So if it was only a possibility for the future it certainly won't just be recorded, edited and scripted a few months later, especially with all the Corona lockdowns in between and thus recording difficulties.


----------



## Hendrixon (Aug 18, 2020)

ppl, Caspian and Angry Brass are on flash sale, I need help cause I love the sound but I hate the cost.
Share opinions plz...


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 18, 2020)

Is this being developed in K5 or K6? K6 seems to have solved a good bit of the Logic cpu issues. It does sound mighty impressive.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 18, 2020)

I think it's important to remember what performance samples is and what it isn't. 

what it is: jasper making libraries he wants/needs, and coming up with the idea of adding a bit more polish and selling it to us, which I imagine offsets the cost. 

he probably felt the need for this in projects enough to want to make it, and it has little to do with what the market wants or needs. 

I think it sounds fluid. although I'm less of a fan of that hall in general - this might be remedied by having more microphones in the final product. As usual though jasper has laser like focus and gets what he wants accomplished.


----------



## labornvain (Aug 18, 2020)

It sounds amazing to me. And it fills a great big vacuum in my string collection. It is on my immediate must-buy list.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm confused by the name. Does it only run on Windows Vista?



Best,

Geoff


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 18, 2020)

I can't wait for this to be released!


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 18, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> ppl, Caspian and Angry Brass are on flash sale, I need help cause I love the sound but I hate the cost.
> Share opinions plz...


Caspian is worth it. Forgot how much I paid but was on a great sale.


----------



## Batrawi (Aug 18, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> Where is the confusion coming from?


Simply from the contradicting "Symphonic" vs "Chamber" terms coming in the same title... and the fact that it took you few lines and posts to explain it for some lazy minds including mine  ...
But leaving that aside, I understood from a previous post of yours that you have been beta testing this or something? How do you find the the legato transition feels compared to CSS for example? I personally like it from the demos but I think it's a bit snappy so it would always sound "energetic" rather than "lyrical" in slower lines, no?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 19, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> Simply from the contradicting "Symphonic" vs "Chamber" terms coming in the same title... and the fact that it took you few lines and posts to explain it for some lazy minds including mine  ...
> But leaving that aside, I understood from a previous post of yours that you have been beta testing this or something? How do you find the the legato transition feels compared to CSS for example? I personally like it from the demos but I think it's a bit snappy so it would always sound "energetic" rather than "lyrical" in slower lines, no?


The explanation is right in the title, my lines should be redundant  

In my view you are describing Con Moto at the end, not really Vista, well at least the Violins which I have. It's also still some time to go till Beta, right now it's not even Alpha.
It's quite the opposite of snappy and energetic, even in the examples IMO. Slurred and gliding... so slower playing sounds exactly like that too. Maybe we don't have the same idea of lyical legato but to me that's very lyrical. 
Way more slurred than CSS, so not necessarily a replacement or very comparable. I think Vista is far above CSS and will prefer to use it in most cases.


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 19, 2020)

These sound amazing, love the vib!!!

Would fit nicely with something like this:


----------



## nas (Aug 19, 2020)

Indeed this sounds very promising. Any idea on a release date?


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 19, 2020)

It does sound great, but I also don't have much use for just one articulation. It might sound amazing for five seconds of music, but then what? Matching the tone, placement, and room to the rest of the piece sounds more time consuming than I like


----------



## ism (Aug 19, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> It does sound great, but I also don't have much use for just one articulation. It might sound amazing for five seconds of music, but then what? Matching the tone, placement, and room to the rest of the piece sounds more time consuming than I like



This is indeed my question. Still, it could be an amazing 5 seconds.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 19, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> Chamber doesn't refer to the sound but the *size* while symphonic refers to the *sound*. Very straight forward.



With respect, that actually isn't very straight forward. You're assuming that the universal understanding of "symphonic" is the same as yours. It's clear your understanding of a "symphonic sound" refers very specifically to the size of the hall and nature of the ambience. Traditionally though, a "symphony" orchestra has a certain number of string players, about 60. A symphony orchestra simply does not have 6 1st violins and many people would argue the "symphonic *sound*" comes more from the size of section and not just from the sound/size of the ambience. Thats why spitfire markets "Symphonic Strings" vs "Chamber Strings" (they're both recorded in the same hall/ambience). EW Hollywood Strings is considered "symphonic"...because, even though it was recorded in a dry(er) studio ambience, it has about 60 players.

This is all semantic but I would adjust your statement to:

"Chamber doesn't refer to the sound but the *size* while symphonic also refers to the *size*."


----------



## gst98 (Aug 19, 2020)

I thought it sounded very obvios tbh, symphonic-sounding chamber-strings, is like saying and big-sounding small drumkit. It's used all the time in marketing, like a big-sounding small guitar amp. No one is thinking its a small-sized practice amp that is in actual fact the size of a marshall stack.

I think its quite clear that its small section that sounds bigger than a typical seciton of that size would sound.


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 19, 2020)

I just pray ist has 3-4 RR of same note rebowing.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 19, 2020)

It's simple. "Who" is on first, "symphonic" is on second, "chamber" is on third, and "sounding" is at bat.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 19, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> With respect, that actually isn't very straight forward. You're assuming that the universal understanding of "symphonic" is the same as yours. It's clear your understanding of a "symphonic sound" refers very specifically to the size of the hall and nature of the ambience. Traditionally though, a "symphony" orchestra has a certain number of string players, about 60. A symphony orchestra simply does not have 6 1st violins and many people would argue the "symphonic *sound*" comes more from the size of section and not just from the sound/size of the ambience. Thats why spitfire markets "Symphonic Strings" vs "Chamber Strings" (they're both recorded in the same hall/ambience). EW Hollywood Strings is considered "symphonic"...because, even though it was recorded in a dry(er) studio ambience, it has about 60 players.
> 
> This is all semantic but I would adjust your statement to:
> 
> "Chamber doesn't refer to the sound but the *size* while symphonic also refers to the *size*."


I'm not talking about universal definitions but the concept of Vista.
So, *in the case of Vista* "chamber doesn't refer to the sound but the size while symphonic refers to the sound".


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 19, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It's simple. "Who" is on first, "symphonic" is on second, "chamber" is on third, and "sounding" is at bat.


Imho, who cares. I like it, I'll buy It.


----------



## filipjonathan (Aug 19, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> It does sound great, but I also don't have much use for just one articulation. It might sound amazing for five seconds of music, but then what? Matching the tone, placement, and room to the rest of the piece sounds more time consuming than I like


Exactly. I really don't get the point of making an incomplete library. Why in the world would I spend money on this legato only library when there are so many full libraries that I can get for just a bit more (not sure how much this will be but I doubt it will be less than $300)


----------



## ism (Aug 19, 2020)

Because it’s *really* good legato?


----------



## nas (Aug 19, 2020)

Probably it's meant to be combined with the Fluid Shorts libraries (and Con Moto) as they seem to be a similar sized ensembles and room ambience.


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 19, 2020)

nas said:


> Probably it's meant to be combined with the Fluid Shorts libraries (and Con Moto) as they seem to be a similar sized ensembles and room ambience.


That is why I hope this library has multible same note rebowings. To me playing da-da-da-da would be fantastic instead of using spic samples. I already have most other string libraries for the rest. Imho SCS could fit with this nicely for shorts. But not for "flowing sustained shorts".


----------



## Henning (Aug 19, 2020)

Well, can you ever have enough string libraries?


----------



## Batrawi (Aug 19, 2020)

Henning said:


> Well, can you ever have enough string libraries?


I hope once Infinite Strings comes out the answer to this question to be "yes'... if not then we'll have to wait for another decade(s) for a new technology to revolutionize the industry...


----------



## artinro (Aug 19, 2020)

I had a nice chat with Jasper earlier today. He's currently hard at work on Vista and wanted to share a post about this project's genesis, vision and execution. I'm super excited about this project and I'm a tremendous admirer of Jasper's gifts for sampling strings. https://www.performancesamples.com/producing-vista/


----------



## Daniel (Aug 20, 2020)

artinro said:


> I had a nice chat with Jasper earlier today. He's currently hard at work on Vista and wanted to share a post about this project's genesis, vision and execution. I'm super excited about this project and I'm a tremendous admirer of Jasper's gifts for sampling strings. https://www.performancesamples.com/producing-vista/



Now : Vista - Full Strings Short "Mystery" Excerpt (demo) I am hearing it is a chamber strings sound


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 20, 2020)

I just can't go through another Con Moto where I'm left wanting more articulations. I know it's been said here a few times already, but as much as I like PS, this time it's a pass. I'm quite happy with my full CM sound.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Aug 26, 2020)

I had the pleasure of trying out a very early on-before alpha build of VISTA violins patch from Performance Samples. (This is still way behind the final product!)
I made a real time playing demo (with no special care, no post editing at all and no reverb!!).

It's just too good to be true... I went from bottom note to the extreme high notes during the demo, made tough repetitions, arpeggios, faster passages and expressive passages and this library never showed any issues...









PMC_VISTA_Demo_long.wav


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## gst98 (Aug 26, 2020)

Pedro Camacho said:


> I had the pleasure of trying out an alpha build of VISTA violins patch from Performance Samples.
> I made a real time playing demo (with no special care, no post editing at all and no reverb!!).
> 
> It's just too good to be true... I went from bottom note to the extreme high notes during the demo, made tough repetitions, arpeggios, faster passages and expressive passages and this library never showed any issues...
> ...



Vista just sounds better the more I hear it. Really sounds incredible


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 26, 2020)

Pedro Camacho said:


> I had the pleasure of trying out an alpha build of VISTA violins patch from Performance Samples.
> I made a real time playing demo (with no special care, no post editing at all and no reverb!!).
> 
> It's just too good to be true... I went from bottom note to the extreme high notes during the demo, made tough repetitions, arpeggios, faster passages and expressive passages and this library never showed any issues...
> ...


I just can’t invest in another legato only library. I have all con Moto and it’s extremely frustrating to say the least when I need more but don’t want to sacrifice in sound and playability. It’s probably good for people that don’t have con Moto or just write legato only.


----------



## Hendrixon (Aug 26, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I just can’t invest in another legato only library. I have all con Moto and it’s extremely frustrating to say the least when I need more but don’t want to sacrifice in sound and playability. It’s probably good for people that don’t have con Moto or just write legato only.



Jake, I have a hunch you'll buy it.
And you know why?
Cause all your posts on this thread seems like you are writing them directed to your self, explaining your self why you shouldn't buy this lib


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 26, 2020)

Is there really any confirmation that it's legato-only? It seems to be the main focus, but maybe there's a Caspian-like aspect where you can get playable shorts from all-in-one patches..


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 26, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Jake, I have a hunch you'll buy it.
> And you know why?
> Cause all your posts on this thread seems like you are writing them directed to your self, explaining your self why you shouldn't buy this lib


Nah. With so many libraries out I don’t need to talk myself out of this one. If I didn’t have con Moto I would. But too frustrating to want more articulations. Did two tracks with legato only and while it came out great, I don’t want to go down that path. 
No doubt at all that the library is less than stellar. Jasper is awesome, but I truly need more than legato this time

what I’m trying to talk myself out of is D2. Lol. Not sure I’ll need it and sale ends tomorrow. Lol.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 26, 2020)

ALTM said:


> Is there really any confirmation that it's legato-only? It seems to be the main focus, but maybe there's a Caspian-like aspect where you can get playable shorts from all-in-one patches..


I think another beta tester confirmed it was legato only. I’d like to be wrong.


----------



## Raphioli (Aug 27, 2020)

Pedro Camacho said:


> I had the pleasure of trying out a very early on-before alpha build of VISTA violins patch from Performance Samples. (This is still way behind the final product!)
> I made a real time playing demo (with no special care, no post editing at all and no reverb!!).
> 
> It's just too good to be true... I went from bottom note to the extreme high notes during the demo, made tough repetitions, arpeggios, faster passages and expressive passages and this library never showed any issues...
> ...



I really love how it sounds.

I'm hoping Performance Samples collaborates with more developers besides Audio Ollie, like Spitfire.
Imagine what Performance Samples would come up with when making a library at AIR and the musicians there.


----------



## Go To 11 (Aug 28, 2020)

Vista sounds amazing! Loving the beautiful expressive section sound. Which hall is this? Sounds fairly reverby.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Aug 28, 2020)

Raphioli said:


> I'm hoping Performance Samples collaborates with more developers besides Audio Ollie, like Spitfire.


I doubt it, although it would be cool!
Spitfire now has a different policy regarding their products. They are in my opinion stupidly a conveyor going to the flow making quantity, not quality. It is better for them to release many products than one polished by years of sweat and blood.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 28, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> The explanation is right in the title, my lines should be redundant
> 
> In my view you are describing Con Moto at the end, not really Vista, well at least the Violins which I have. It's also still some time to go till Beta, right now it's not even Alpha.
> It's quite the opposite of snappy and energetic, even in the examples IMO. Slurred and gliding... so slower playing sounds exactly like that too. Maybe we don't have the same idea of lyical legato but to me that's very lyrical.
> Way more slurred than CSS, so not necessarily a replacement or very comparable. I think Vista is far above CSS and will prefer to use it in most cases.



Thanks for this assessment and comparison to CSS. However, what will be your approach for string writing where you'll need 'other' arts. Having BOTH this and CSS in front of you - can a final cue/track be seamless using Vista (on legato) and something other for other long/short arts? I worry to be taken 'out of the moment' in such a case. Thanks for your feedback on this.

For sure the tone is lovely on Vista (it does have a little bit of that 'sucking' sound but I am sure that will be ironed out in the release candidate.)


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 28, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> That is why I hope this library has multible same note rebowings. To me playing da-da-da-da would be fantastic instead of using spic samples. I already have most other string libraries for the rest. Imho SCS could fit with this nicely for shorts. But not for "flowing sustained shorts".



Yep, for me ANYONE -- they better do the multiple note rebowings. For me it is a non-negotiable (if not part of the library - it's not for me)


----------



## Henning (Aug 28, 2020)

I know it's frustrating but in my experience there's no lib that excels in all situations. Con Moto is a lovely library but having also played with the Vista Pre-Alpha patch I can only say that it pulls things off that Con Moto cannot. But I'm quite sure that there will be projects where Con Moto give better results than Vista. It all depends on context. I recently had a project where only a certain patch of Afflatus would do what I wanted. We are spoiled for choices actually


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 28, 2020)

Henning said:


> I know it's frustrating but in my experience there's no lib that excels in all situations. Con Moto is a lovely library but having also played with the Vista Pre-Alpha patch I can only say that it pulls things off that Con Moto cannot. But I'm quite sure that there will be projects where Con Moto give better results than Vista. It all depends on context. I recently had a project where only a certain patch of Afflatus would do what I wanted. We are spoiled for choices actually


Balanced and real opinion. We all have our 'workhorses' that get the job done in 90% of cases - but that last 10% is STILL very important. Also grateful for so many choices.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 28, 2020)

Pedro Camacho said:


> I had the pleasure of trying out a very early on-before alpha build of VISTA violins patch from Performance Samples. (This is still way behind the final product!)
> I made a real time playing demo (with no special care, no post editing at all and no reverb!!).
> 
> It's just too good to be true... I went from bottom note to the extreme high notes during the demo, made tough repetitions, arpeggios, faster passages and expressive passages and this library never showed any issues...
> ...



@Pedro Camacho Does it have second violins as well?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 28, 2020)

Pedro Camacho said:


> I had the pleasure of trying out a very early on-before alpha build of VISTA violins patch from Performance Samples. (This is still way behind the final product!)
> I made a real time playing demo (with no special care, no post editing at all and no reverb!!).
> 
> It's just too good to be true... I went from bottom note to the extreme high notes during the demo, made tough repetitio ns, arpeggios, faster passages and expressive passages and this library never showed any issues...
> ...


Thanks for this. No verb??? Do you have surround or far mics on? Deccas only?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 28, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> Thanks for this assessment and comparison to CSS. However, what will be your approach for string writing where you'll need 'other' arts. Having BOTH this and CSS in front of you - can a final cue/track be seamless using Vista (on legato) and something other for other long/short arts? I worry to be taken 'out of the moment' in such a case. Thanks for your feedback on this.
> 
> For sure the tone is lovely on Vista (it does have a little bit of that 'sucking' sound but I am sure that will be ironed out in the release candidate.)


I'm not really the right person to asses this because I'm usually not really bothered by different sounding articulations due to different libraries. Most of my orchestral music features many different libraries for different articulations. I find that articulations can sound rather disjointed even in the same library. Although with the right processing every library can be brought closer to another tonally... or further apart. I do both at different occasions.

Due to the small ensemble and particular performance Vista certainly sounds different from most other libraries.
But well, you can compare the sound in the examples to the sound of your libraries to see if it's too much of a discrepancy for you. I can't comment because all my virtual ensembles are Frankenstein creations per articulation and otherwise


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 28, 2020)

Henning said:


> I know it's frustrating but in my experience there's no lib that excels in all situations. Con Moto is a lovely library but having also played with the Vista Pre-Alpha patch I can only say that it pulls things off that Con Moto cannot. But I'm quite sure that there will be projects where Con Moto give better results than Vista. It all depends on context. I recently had a project where only a certain patch of Afflatus would do what I wanted. We are spoiled for choices actually



Sometimes I feel like I'm the only person not alpha/beta testing these libraries!

I'm hoping at some point, someone can create a clear explanation for how Vista is different and why it was created. I know PS has a sort of take it or leave policy with regard to its libraries having some overlap, subtle differences between them, etc. but I assume there's an overarching goal to do something Con Moto was apparently bad at. Especially considering it's also legato-only. Is it something you could maybe describe, or when it's released will it still be a "you just have to try it" thing?


----------



## Vik (Aug 28, 2020)

Daniel said:


> Honestly I am waiting for the smaller size than Con Moto (like Spitfire Chamber Strings) , but on the contrary Performance Samples develops bigger size than Con Moto.


SCS is 4/3/3/3/3 =16 players
Vista is 5/*/4/3/3 plus an extra 3 'overdub violins' = 15 players + overdub violins (meaning that you can have 3, 5 or 8 violins).

3 basses is a minimum number for me, I prefer 4 violas over 3, and 5 violins is also a good solution. But the Vista section sizes are very close to the SCS section sizes. CSS, SCS and Con Moto have some similarities, and it seems that this will be true for Vista as well. From the Vista demos, this sounds like a perfect section combination to me (except the lack of V2s/other articulations). Since Vista has so few players that the details aren't disappearing, and at the same time can sound quite large, it should be interesting for many of those who don't have other libraries. Maybe Vista will work well with shorts etc from CSS, SCS or some other library too, and that the thing in Con Moto with small bumps on the attacks when starting a phrase is gone too. My guess is that you'll buy it, Jake.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 28, 2020)

ALTM said:


> I'm hoping at some point, someone can create a clear explanation for how Vista is different and why it was created.


The explanation and difference is right in the audio examples.


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 28, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> The explanation and difference is right in the audio examples.



thanks


----------



## Batrawi (Aug 29, 2020)

Is that as close as the library can be - as we're hearing in most of the demos? No examples with close mics alone?


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 29, 2020)

Vik said:


> My guess is that you'll buy it, Jake.


Will see...lol If NCS come out first and sounds great, that's what I'm getting first.


----------



## Geocranium (Aug 29, 2020)

Listening to the demo playlist, is this something that's going to be released with all sections simultaneously, or is it going to be released one section at a time like Con Moto was?


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 29, 2020)

Geocranium said:


> Listening to the demo playlist, is this something that's going to be released with all sections simultaneously, or is it going to be released one section at a time like Con Moto was?


Damn didn’t even think of that. That would make it a 100% pass then if that’s the case.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Aug 29, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> Thanks for this. No verb??? Do you have surround or far mics on? Deccas only?


No problem! Deccas mostly! Remember this is pre-alpha and all libraries I used from Jasper also have very dry in your face mics.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 29, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> Is that as close as the library can be - as we're hearing in most of the demos? No examples with close mics alone?


It's just Decca as the titles say. I think there will be 2 types of close mics like in Con Moto.
So it can certainly be rather close.

My violins patch also has decca only.


----------



## artinro (Aug 29, 2020)

I'll jump in too. I've had the pleasure of testing an early alpha patch of the violins as well and I'm in regular contact with Jasper. I can report that this library will NOT be coming in sections like Con Moto, but will be released all at once. I can also report that it WILL have rebow legato, which is being worked on right now. 

This is going to be a very, very special library. Jasper has a profound gift for sampling strings and just playing around with this very early patch (which only has the decca at the moment in the alpha) is inspiring. The legato is quite lovely and the dynamic range is wonderful. Jasper tells me the library has progressed significantly since even the alpha patch I have. As such, I'm confident in saying I think you're all in for quite a treat! 

In addition, the library will include a harp. Here's a short demo he shared which combines Vista (including the harp) with the forthcoming Solo Violin B:


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 29, 2020)

artinro said:


> I'll jump in too. I've had the pleasure of testing an early alpha patch of the violins as well and I'm in regular contact with Jasper. I can report that this library will NOT be coming in sections like Con Moto, but will be released all at once. I can also report that it WILL have rebow legato, which is being worked on right now.
> 
> This is going to be a very, very special library. Jasper has a profound gift for sampling strings and just playing around with this very early patch (which only has the decca at the moment in the alpha) is inspiring. The legato is quite lovely and the dynamic range is wonderful. Jasper tells me the library has progressed significantly since even the alpha patch I have. As such, I'm confident in saying I think you're all in for quite a treat!
> 
> In addition, the library will include a harp. Here's a short demo he shared which combines Vista (including the harp) with the forthcoming Solo Violin B:



Holy crap...My interest is once again piqued...LOL


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 29, 2020)

Is anyone else thinking there is going to be a race between Vista and NCS releases? Jasper is involved with both...how much involvement he has in NCS is still unknown, but it has to be hard on both Jasper and Audio Ollie to come out with their libraries close together.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 29, 2020)

So, this is insane! Super expressive violins legato!

I cloned the upcoming Solo Violin B with the transposition trick and made a 3 players ensemble out of it.

And then layered that with the early Vista Violins patch. 

It also has re-bows from the Solo Violin B "section" but not Vista Violins yet since they are still being worked on and not in my version, but they will come has it was said above.

And then just a sustain pad for the chords and here we go!  (posting with permission)


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 29, 2020)

And an improv without editing with the same setup (see above). INSANE.


----------



## labornvain (Aug 29, 2020)

Ghostly, haunting beauty. I've never heard anything like it from a string library.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 29, 2020)

artinro said:


> I'll jump in too. I've had the pleasure of testing an early alpha patch of the violins as well and I'm in regular contact with Jasper. I can report that this library will NOT be coming in sections like Con Moto, but will be released all at once. I can also report that it WILL have rebow legato, which is being worked on right now.
> 
> This is going to be a very, very special library. Jasper has a profound gift for sampling strings and just playing around with this very early patch (which only has the decca at the moment in the alpha) is inspiring. The legato is quite lovely and the dynamic range is wonderful. Jasper tells me the library has progressed significantly since even the alpha patch I have. As such, I'm confident in saying I think you're all in for quite a treat!
> 
> In addition, the library will include a harp. Here's a short demo he shared which combines Vista (including the harp) with the forthcoming Solo Violin B:




Does Vista have second violins?


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 29, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Does Vista have second violins?


As far as I know Jasper doesn’t bother with seconds


----------



## olvra (Aug 29, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> And an improv without editing with the same setup (see above). INSANE.


----------



## nas (Aug 30, 2020)

Every time I think I'm done with any more purchases of libraries for some time (and I know I'm kidding myself) a library comes along every so often which is an unquestionable instant buy. This is definetly going to be one of them.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2020)

Vik said:


> SCS is 4/3/3/3/3 =16 players
> Vista is 5/*/4/3/3 plus an extra 3 'overdub violins' = 15 players + overdub violins (meaning that you can have 3, 5 or 8 violins).
> 
> 3 basses is a minimum number for me, I prefer 4 violas over 3, and 5 violins is also a good solution. But the Vista section sizes are very close to the SCS section sizes. CSS, SCS and Con Moto have some similarities, and it seems that this will be true for Vista as well. From the Vista demos, this sounds like a perfect section combination to me (except the lack of V2s/other articulations). Since Vista has so few players that the details aren't disappearing, and at the same time can sound quote large, it should be interesting for many of those who don't have other libraries. Maybe Vista will work well with shorts etc from CSS, SCS or some other library too, and that the thing CM with small bumps on the attacks when starting a phrase is gone too. My guess is that you'll buy it, Jake.


Thanks Vik.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 31, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Does Vista have second violins?


No second Vlns but an additional 3 violins section which could function as such.


----------



## chapbot (Aug 31, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Is anyone else thinking there is going to be a race between Vista and NCS releases? Jasper is involved with both...how much involvement he has in NCS is still unknown, but it has to be hard on both Jasper and Audio Ollie to come out with their libraries close together.


LOL great minds think alike as I was thinking the same thing 😆 I'm wondering if Vista will come out before NCS!


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 31, 2020)

chapbot said:


> LOL great minds think alike as I was thinking the same thing 😆 I'm wondering if Vista will come out before NCS!


The way it looks, it seems that Jasper would focus on his own library first...


----------



## Geocranium (Aug 31, 2020)

Jasper just posted a teaser trailer on the Youtube page. Comment reply on the Facebook page says he's aiming for a release "within 2020" so that leaves a big window for the release schedule.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 31, 2020)

Geocranium said:


> Jasper just posted a teaser trailer on the Youtube page. Comment reply on the Facebook page says he's aiming for a release "within 2020" so that leaves a big window for the release schedule.



I always feel that developers either purposely wait until after BF or release right before. Before is always best if they intend on making more money...for obvious reasons. I can understand after too, as they are not obligated to give any discounts.


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 1, 2020)

Weirdly there was already an advertisment on vi for vista on the side.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Sep 1, 2020)

The music from the teaser and the "Evening duet for 2 violins" on Soundcloud are extremely beautiful. Haven't been touched like this by a library demo for ages.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm still relatively new to VIs, but not to music. I very much like what I'm hearing so far from this library.

That said, it's not a whole lot different to 8Dio's Agitato Grandiose Ensemble strings. At the very least, it puts me in mind of that collection.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 1, 2020)

Kirk1701 said:


> I'm still relatively new to VIs, but not to music. I very much like what I'm hearing so far from this library.
> 
> That said, it's not a whole lot different to 8Dio's Agitato Grandiose Ensemble strings. At the very least, it puts me in mind of that collection.


I have that 8dio library...and once you have played a P.S. library...you will not even remember that 8dio exists... LOL Trust me.


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 1, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I have that 8dio library...and once you have played a P.S. library...you will not even remember that 8dio exists... LOL Trust me.



I don't know, I've kinda been rediscovering Agitato recently. It's different and less playable, but as you probably know very well, Con Moto doesn't try to do the soaring legato that Agitato does. The Vista demos in particular sent me back to Agitato as I'm seeing more of a comparison there. Con Moto has been great so far and PS libraries are something special, I guess what I'm trying to say is I feel a little dumb for getting Con Moto now that we're learning more about what Vista is (remember when we only had mysterious Soundcloud demos?) and I'm trying to convince myself that I at least have the sound covered... even if Vista is clearly more playable. An upgrade price for full CM users would help me to stop worrying and just buy it though


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 1, 2020)

ALTM said:


> I don't know, I've kinda been rediscovering Agitato recently. It's different and less playable, but as you probably know very well, Con Moto doesn't try to do the soaring legato that Agitato does. The Vista demos in particular sent me back to Agitato as I'm seeing more of a comparison there. Con Moto has been great so far and PS libraries are something special, I guess what I'm trying to say is I feel a little dumb for getting Con Moto now that we're learning more about what Vista is (remember when we only had mysterious Soundcloud demos?) and I'm trying to convince myself that I at least have the sound covered... even if Vista is clearly more playable. An upgrade price for full CM users would help me to stop worrying and just buy it though


Don't get me wrong, I've used the 8dio strings in the past...and the sound was always good...just as playable for sure or as well scripted as the PS stuff. 

I have the full CM...don't regret it at all, but to get yet another legato only library would be insanity.. LOL Unless I am making money from it, there is absolutely no reason to go that route for me..not when NCS is right around the corner and has the full meat and potatoes of articulations. I am sure the legatos will be equally well done. Besides, I am in need of a more detailed library...NCS seems perfect in size.


----------



## filipjonathan (Sep 1, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Don't get me wrong, I've used the 8dio strings in the past...and the sound was always good...just as playable for sure or as well scripted as the PS stuff.
> 
> I have the full CM...don't regret it at all, but to get yet another legato only library would be insanity.. LOL Unless I am making money from it, there is absolutely no reason to go that route for me..not when NCS is right around the corner and has the full meat and potatoes of articulations. I am sure the legatos will be equally well done. Besides, I am in need of a more detailed library...NCS seems perfect in size.


I keep getting confused every time you mention NCS. I thought NCS was the original title of Vista? How do you know NCS is a separate library?


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 1, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> I keep getting confused every time you mention NCS. I thought NCS was the original title of Vista? How do you know NCS is a separate library?


100% separate. It's by Audio Ollie AND Jasper...but an Audio Ollie release. Vista is legato only and NCS has it all...


----------



## chapbot (Sep 1, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> I keep getting confused every time you mention NCS. I thought NCS was the original title of Vista? How do you know NCS is a separate library?


@jaketanner and I are both obsessed and patiently waiting for Nashville 😆 Personally I have scoured the forums and Facebook and Jasper has recently confirmed that they are indeed separate libraries. We seem to be getting a lot of info about Vista and almost nothing about Nashville although Ollie has said it's right around the corner.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 1, 2020)

The sound is already very appealing and the legatos sound better than anything I know.
But, I have just completed my CM set and again paying a few hundred just for another legato library doesn't make me completely enthusiastic. 
If there is a discount for CM owners that is within a realistic range I am a potential buyer.
I would have liked to have more articulations for CM to make a halfway complete library with the most common articulations. 

Jasper does a great job, and has a technique that I would like to see from other manufacturers. Soundwise a feast for the ears, but also very limited.

But although there are these limitations I use his libraries quite often.

So his slogan fits exactly to what he does, without promising something you won't get.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 1, 2020)

AndyP said:


> The sound is already very appealing and the legatos sound better than anything I know.
> But, I have just completed my CM set and again paying a few hundred just for another legato library doesn't make me completely enthusiastic.
> If there is a discount for CM owners that is within a realistic range I am a potential buyer.
> I would have liked to have more articulations for CM to make a halfway complete library with the most common articulations.
> ...


I would have to imagine that Vista will be priced greater than CM, since it's supposed to be "better", not just different...seems a lot of work went into Vista, so I wouldn't hold my breathe that it will be priced anything less than $400 for the library for CM owners...unless he surprises us with an awesome deal...never know. But just going by the CM prices.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Sep 3, 2020)

The Vista banner ads really are all over this forum. Regarding other developers I would say the release is just a few days away, but it seems Performance Samples is not only doing sampling different than others, but also advertisement.
I have not been exited about a new string library since 8Dio Adagio back in 2012.


----------



## GNP (Sep 3, 2020)

I was deliberating about buying CSSS, and luckily I've read that it's vibratos are not very controllable. After I heard Vista I think I'll be getting Vista over CSSS, even with limited articulations. The vibratos in Vista really is one of a kind for a certain kind of musical passage. Adds to my palette of other string libraries.


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 3, 2020)

I wouldn't count on a couple of days, as they said in a Facebook post that 'within 2020' is the goal.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Sep 3, 2020)

Is this only legatos and sustains or does it have short articulations? It sounds very good!

I like the Harp in the demo too.


----------



## yiph2 (Sep 3, 2020)

Vista – Performance Samples







www.performancesamples.com




Seems like Con Moto owners have a discount


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 3, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Vista – Performance Samples
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. Intro+loyalty, not sure if that means the loyalty discount disappears or becomes smaller after the intro (like Damage 2) but I'm definitely keeping my eyes open now. These piecemeal updates to the website and social media are agonizing - exciting though!


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Oct 2, 2020)

Sounds very nice. I assume it'll be more useful for melodic stuff ie the demos, but could it do sustained, slow textures too?


----------



## Montisquirrel (Oct 3, 2020)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Sounds very nice. I assume it'll be more useful for melodic stuff ie the demos, but could it do sustained, slow textures too?



You can ask them to send me a copy and I will give you an answer to your question.


----------



## gives19 (Dec 5, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I just can't go through another Con Moto where I'm left wanting more articulations. I know it's been said here a few times already, but as much as I like PS, this time it's a pass. I'm quite happy with my full CM sound.


Thanks.. I was wondering what to think about it.


----------



## gives19 (Dec 5, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Will see...lol If NCS come out first and sounds great, that's what I'm getting first.


I am waiting the the Orchestral Tools announcement as well.


----------



## gives19 (Dec 5, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I have that 8dio library...and once you have played a P.S. library...you will not even remember that 8dio exists... LOL Trust me.


I used to use them when I first got into this stuff and it made me some $$, but I am a good engineer, and have played in orchestras, so I know how to mix these things. However, I avoided their latest Century String 2.0 I could hear that they just would not work for me. I moved off of them years back, but occasionally use some of their old Adagio stuff for certain things.. Low Basses. I also like their New Century Ensemble Brass Bundle, which I used on a couple of cues I did. I am a brass player, so I am picky about brass in general after playing in a lot of good brass sections and brass ensembles. Sorry for the long post. Just finished a project and enjoying being back here. just joined a week ago-


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 5, 2020)

gives19 said:


> I am waiting the the Orchestral Tools announcement as well.


I got NSS in meantime and it sounds close to CM and has bread and butter articulations.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 5, 2020)

gives19 said:


> I used to use them when I first got into this stuff and it made me some $$, but I am a good engineer, and have played in orchestras, so I know how to mix these things. However, I avoided their latest Century String 2.0 I could hear that they just would not work for me. I moved off of them years back, but occasionally use some of their old Adagio stuff for certain things.. Low Basses. I also like their New Century Ensemble Brass Bundle, which I used on a couple of cues I did. I am a brass player, so I am picky about brass in general after playing in a lot of good brass sections and brass ensembles. Sorry for the long post. Just finished a project and enjoying being back here. just joined a week ago-


I love century brass.


----------

